# Walkies are fun (Northern Inuit & GSD)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

The dogs seem to love the new area and the new walkies and its just great to take them out and just enjoy the day 
Hope u all like the pics :yesnod:









Cobi always chasing maya and grabing her by her tail 
















































Whos first lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Stunning pics as always  They are both so beautiful


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad they're settling in to the area. Lovely pics of beautiful fit dogs.

Sh x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u both  

The walks are so much more fun since the weather is so nice and sunny :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi stranger.Fantastic photo's, the dogs look like they are having a great time.*


----------



## Ind-Eco (May 2, 2009)

Lovely pictures & cute dogs! :001_tt1:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

There both gorgeous dogs, you took some great pics there hun x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonderful photos and gorgeous dogs.xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and a great looking german shepherd.


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Stunning dogs both of them i have three northern inuits and 8 little fur babies :biggrin:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi stranger.Fantastic photo's, the dogs look like they are having a great time.*


havent been on for a while lol  like ur picture of cesar in ur signature janice :thumbup1:



phillipa said:


> Stunning dogs both of them i have three northern inuits and 8 little fur babies :biggrin:


Arent northern inuits just great :thumbup1: Im sure i will be having an another addition one day in future :biggrin:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks everyone for the lovely comments!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww, what a lovely place for them to play 

You take lovely photos, do you do photography for a hobby?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww, what a lovely place for them to play
> 
> You take lovely photos, do you do photography for a hobby?


thank u! 

...i try lol most pictures turn out good only by luck i think  i still didnt figure out how to use the camera properly and i have a feeling i never will


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic photos of two beautifull dogs :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww lovely pics!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great to see you back - the dogs seem to be even more beautiful than before
Great pics, they look like they are enjoying their new walks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks all very much 



Fleur said:


> Great to see you back - the dogs seem to be even more beautiful than before
> Great pics, they look like they are enjoying their new walks. :thumbup1:


thanks fleur! 
They do enjoy themslves here alot and hopefully we wont encounter any problems once the cows and bull are in the field :blink: lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow Great pics!! i do luv your Dogs Natik!:001_wub:


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs - looks like they had a blast!!

Ang x


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks again


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

great pics love to see dogs enjoying them selves see you have moved to the best county in england welcome to lincs both dogs are nice but i love that gsd want one my self again one day let my two terriers mature and i will be having one


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks  
lincolshire isnt bad :thumbsup: lovely country sides


----------



## Ollie0 (May 19, 2009)

Stunning dogs :001_wub:


----------

